# To mummies - how long did it take to conceive?



## J04NN4

Well the title says it all really - I was just wondering how long it took to conceive. I've heard so many facts and figures about what's 'average' that I'm not sure what to think and I don't want to be sorely disappointed when I'm not pregnant within 5 minutes lol. 

We're starting to try in July and I'd REALLY like to be pregnant by Christmas at least. Is this realistic?


----------



## sarahp80

It does vary loads but took me just one month! 

xx


----------



## Pearls18

Within 6 weeks of coming off the pill. I hope you get your wish :flower: don't put too much pressure on yourself though!x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

First didnt know lol
second 6 week after having implant removed.


----------



## clarsair

3 weeks!


----------



## vikster

Thanks for this thread, I will watch with interest! We are ttc end of july/start of august and I came off my pill in november so cycles are pretty much back to normal. I am taking folic acid so fingers crossed. Good luck to you too hun x


----------



## Vonnie18

My first time getting pg after coming off pill took just 2 months but this ended in mc. After, mc I took 6 months to get a BFP and then with my 2nd I was on pill so was unexpected. I'm hoping it doesn't take too long 3rd time round :)


----------



## J04NN4

Oh wow so lots were very quick then, thanks for your responses. This has made me feel very hopeful!




vikster said:


> Thanks for this thread, I will watch with interest! We are ttc end of july/start of august and I came off my pill in november so cycles are pretty much back to normal. I am taking folic acid so fingers crossed. Good luck to you too hun x

We're starting end of June/beginning of July (usually OV at the very end of the month/beginning of the next) so you won't be far behind! Maybe we could be TTC buddies?


----------



## NaturalMomma

First took 2 years, then had miscarriage
ds1 took 5 months
ds2 got pregnant on the first try

With ds2 I was charting my cycles, so I knew when I was ovulating


----------



## UC J

My first took a little over 2 years, for my second baby 1 year , i had a miscarriage between them


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey honey, it took 4 months after coming off the pill for my LO but we took a relaxed approached as i was guessing i ovulated about day 14 so we just had sex round that time. Second time round i used opks and it happened first time but unfortunately it was a molar pregnancy! Im hoping when we do try again it doesnt take to long!

Goodluck
xxxxx


----------



## vikster

Defo want a buddy! x


----------



## Kitten_x

3 months. I didn't temp or chart but I did work out my fertile days and popped them on the calendar, tried to bd more about then. Oh and watched for ewcm ! x


----------



## cj28

It took me 14 months after coming off the pill but i only had about 8 cycles in that time as they were very looong!


----------



## workaholic

It took us 2 months after coming off the pill. I was charting, so knew roughly when i was ovulating.

Good luck. It's definitely worth the wait! x


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I fell pregnant 2 days after we decided to start trying! Completely terrifying as I thought I'd have more time to get used to the idea IYKWIM? x


----------



## goddess25

I have been pregnant 4 times and I got pregnant within 1-2 months with all of them.


----------



## sequeena

Two years with 3 mcs for us.


----------



## amamtl

vikster said:


> Thanks for this thread, I will watch with interest! We are ttc end of july/start of august and I came off my pill in november so cycles are pretty much back to normal. I am taking folic acid so fingers crossed. Good luck to you too hun x

I will be stalking as well. I think it's one of the things I worry the most about: taking forever to get my BFP. I feel like there is a ton of pressure since both my sisters-in-law and my step sister all fell pregnant so easily. I know it's stupid, but I can't help myself! :dohh:


----------



## milf2be

I was on the pill lol x


----------



## OmiOmen

I have had 2 MMC and my son and all three times it took the first month of trying.


----------



## Trying2012

Ohh I'll be following this thread too, love hearing how long it's taken people. I got my implant out in November so am hoping everything is all sorted for trying from July onwards. 

Fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

It took us 2 months. I was charting so I knew when I would ovulate.:thumbup:


----------



## Bec27

It took us 4 months after coming off the pill and a chemical pregnancy 3rd month. Hoping it might be even quicker this time round, no pill to come off for a start :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

I fell pregnant instantly x


----------



## Middysquidge

First time we started trying, nothing happened in about 9 months and then decided to stop trying as timing was all wrong!

When we were finally ready it happened on the first try! 

I think the big difference here was lifestyle, the first time round I was not exercising, socially smoking, drinking a lot at weekends etc and the second time around the complete opposite. Also, I became very obsessed with ttc at first and learnt loads so it stuck with me the second time round and I used raw egg whites and just bonked like mad around ovulation - tmi hehe!


----------



## lilyanne

It took us less than 6 weeks after coming off the pill. I didn't chart, we just had a lot of sex all month long lol. I think my DH is looking forward to that approach again!


----------



## holly2234

First time was straight away. Was a MMC though. Second time it took 3 months. Wasnt charting or anything.


----------



## Hs1987

Jasmineivy said:


> I used raw egg whites and just bonked like mad around ovulation - tmi hehe!

This may b a silly question but what r the egg whites for?


----------



## sun

My first took 4 years total including the time we were NTNP. The second took 7 cycles. :D My cycles were wonky after LO so I can't remember how many months 7 cycles was! Hopefully number 3 is instantaneous :haha:


----------



## Beaney192

Hi! It took a month of TTC. :)


----------



## kirkie11

Wow! Thanks ladies! I'm feeling more hopeful now as I know when I ovulate (have just started charting too) so fingers crossed...! :)


----------



## LittleMinx

1st baby - 1 missed pill
2nd baby - 5 months
3rd baby - 12 months

:flower:


----------



## apaton

7 months after comming off implant , we had decided to stop trying to concentrate on the wedding but he surprised us :cloud9:


----------



## Hopefulk

First time was within first cycle of not protecting and second time was cycle 2 (unfortunately I lost both but im hoping it will be a case of third time lucky!) we didn't use charts, opks, etc... Just stopped using protection to let nature take its course!

My friend is now 20 weeks and it took them almost a year of trying.

Good luck!xxx


----------



## Lisa40

2 1/2 years here... not had the baby yet though haha!

I was so regular, knew I ovulated & when so I wasn't too concerned that it was taking a while. Some people are just lucky & unfortunately you never know which you'll be. For us though it turned out to be male fertility issues, so I would say that if you are trying for a year or more to go & get checked out. We waited 2 years as I just presumed that the next month would be the one & I wish we'd gone earlier.

Good luck though, hope it happens first try for you (and everyone else who's waiting) :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## vikster

I feel under so much pressure because so many of my friends got caught in the first month and the longest any of our friends took was 4 months! I think it is my hubby who is feeling more pressure though coz there is a running joke that our male friends have super sperm lol.

We are taking the right steps though, came off pill in November and I am taking frolic acid xx


----------



## kirkie11

vikster said:


> We are taking the right steps though, came off pill in November and I am taking frolic acid xx

Hehe! "frolic" acid eh?! Freudian slip or wishful thinking...?! 

:hugs:


----------



## ttcnewbie123

I fell preg 2nd month off the pill with my first, was on it for 9 years! Hope im as lucky next time round x


----------



## vikster

Ha! Only just seen that. I'm typing on an iPad which has stupid predictive message, most of them I have managed to spot and correct but not this one. Maybe it was a Freudian slip lol xx


----------



## Kians_Mummy

We started to try in the January (beginning of) and I found out 19th April when I was already 8 weeks gone so fell in the Feb so a month :)


----------



## Quackquack99

We ntnp in aug 2010 and I found out I was pregnant in nov 2010. So took 3 months. I don't think next time it would be that easy.


----------



## fides

preg #1 took 14 tries (m/c); preg #2 took 4 tries (healthy rainbow baby)

we were charting the whole time.


----------



## Krystal 123

It happened for us on the 2nd month of trying ... Lots of sex and took folic acid :) gl to all you ladies xx


----------



## kathy31

I was pregnant after 3 cycles my last pregnancy at 37 yrs in 2008 (going to be ttc again from april this year, 40 in may). I started charting 6 weeks in and got pg on the first 'full' charting month...


----------



## mrs_park

I conceived my second month after coming off the pill! :happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

I got pregnant 2 months after coming off Nuvaring, I was 21 at the time, found out I was expecting on my 22nd birthday


----------



## lauren28

We started trying in November of 2008, got pregnant in September 2009 and had a lovely little girl in June 2010.


----------



## bubbles22

first took 2 months which ended in a miscarriage and with my daughter after mc it took a year and a half. now trying for number 2 n hope it wont take as long lol.


----------



## Sideways 8

I went off the pill in May 2010 and didn't get pregnant till January 2011, but, we didn't actively try until September 2010. So, about 3 months? But I only had 3 cycles between May and January. So we were lucky to get pregnant after 3 cycles.

As of now, LO was born September 30, 2011 and I've only had one cycle since then... and it was induced by me taking the Pill. I only took one pack of pills thinking that's all it would take to get my cycles going... sigh... no such luck. Today is CD33 with no sign of ovulation in sight....


----------



## emily1984

vikster said:


> I feel under so much pressure because so many of my friends got caught in the first month and the longest any of our friends took was 4 months! I think it is my hubby who is feeling more pressure though coz there is a running joke that our male friends have super sperm lol.
> 
> We are taking the right steps though, came off pill in November and I am taking frolic acid xx

hey vikster ! i truly understand you...manoy of ma friends around me are pregnant or mom...i cant stand this !! i know its stupidly jelousyl...but i LOVE baby,i want to have baby bump !!!! i want to announce my pregnancy !! oh God ! :(


----------



## Leeze

It took me 14 months of TTC to get pregnant with my LO. I had a miscarriage after an earlier BFP, on the 5th month of TTC. Good luck. I would definitely recommend doing ovulation tests to check when you're most fertile. There's lots of factors than can supposedly influence how likely you are to get pregnant, including age, health, lifestyle etc but I think some people are just luckier than others and get pregnant much more easily!


----------



## mommyB

It took us one proper month of trying to conceive DS. We did try one other month but missed ovulation, it wasn't until I used a digital OPK and realized I ov'd early than I thought that we conceived.


----------



## BabyBean14

It's a relief to hear so many of you got a BFP quickly! I'm over 35, so this is a big concern for me. My doc told me he wants to send me to a fertility specialist if I don't conceive within 2 cycles! (Yeah, no pressure there!) 

We plan to start TTC in July, too. I take my last BCP this weekend and I've already started pregnancy vitamins. I have a BBT thermometer ready to go. I want to start charting now so I know what's going on when July rolls around. 

Good luck to you all. Sending lots of baby dust!
:dust:


----------



## helena

3 months the first time, 6 months the second.


----------



## Try Rocking

7 years to get pregnant, we tried for #2 for 18 months and then put it on hold until either late this year or next year sometime. 

I hope it happens right away for all of us as soon as we're ready!


----------



## pcbs777

J04NN4 said:


> Well the title says it all really - I was just wondering how long it took to conceive. I've heard so many facts and figures about what's 'average' that I'm not sure what to think and I don't want to be sorely disappointed when I'm not pregnant within 5 minutes lol.
> 
> We're starting to try in July and I'd REALLY like to be pregnant by Christmas at least. Is this realistic?

HI I guess it varies from couple to couple but i have a 3 yr old and i went off the pill, got my withdrawal bleed two weeks later, 2 weeks later i ovulated and then 2 weeks after that i got a big fat positive! the second time took 2 cycles and i had a miscarriage unfortunately, and then this time it took one cycle again! didnt expect it to happen so quick but it's different for everyone...all the best for July!! no it's not unrealistic :happydance:


----------



## Mommy_RN

I actually don't know how long it took because our LO came to us by accident. I am WTT to conceive our next baby when I am back down to my pre-pregnancy weight which is 120 lbs. I'm currently 130 and 5'5. I just want to be back to a size 2 for awhile before I get all fat and pregnant again :haha:

I'm a little scared as to how long it will take this time around this time around. A lot of women I work with are LTTC so I'm freaked out!


----------



## Michelle773

I stop taking the mini pill and waited 4 weeks for a period, then started TTC. We were successful after 2 months but I had a MC at 5 weeks. After that, I was advised to wait for a complete cycle before TTC again (which took 4 weeks) and I got pregnant the next month.


----------



## EmmaM2

It took us 8 months first time round - i used the clearblue digital thingy in the end which helped but i had a very short luteal phase (9 days) and it wasn't happening. It was only after i came out of a very stressful period of my life (finishing my doctorate) that it rectified itself - phase went straight up to 12 days and straight away i got pregnant!  Hoping its a bit quicker this time round. Good luck ladies.


----------



## charlie1605

It took us 4 years to conceive our little girl, 
including NTNP time. And happened when we least expected it :) x


----------



## mamawannabee

16 months, if you don't get pg right away, don't look at the statistics! When I did that, at first it wasn't bad because it was like 40 after 3 months, 50 at 4, but then we got to 6 and I think it was 70% and then almost 90% by a year and we still weren't pg and I felt like such a failure. I waited 10 months before seeking out infertility help, and was pushed away after a few tests and then came back 3 months later insisting that they help me. For me there was more to it and I actually had fertility problems, but I believe the "average" is 4 months. 

Good luck, and don't let yourself get discouraged if it doesn't happen right away! :hugs:


----------



## mamawannabee

Mommy_RN said:


> I actually don't know how long it took because our LO came to us by accident. I am WTT to conceive our next baby when I am back down to my pre-pregnancy weight which is 120 lbs. I'm currently 130 and 5'5. I just want to be back to a size 2 for awhile before I get all fat and pregnant again :haha:
> 
> I'm a little scared as to how long it will take this time around this time around. A lot of women I work with are LTTC so I'm freaked out!

It's such a relief to hear you say that! I felt so selfish for wanting to just have my body back to normal for a while before getting pg again, that I haven't even shared it with anyone. I was a size 0-2 before getting pg and I fit back into some of my 2's again but am mostly in 4's. Not that I mind, but it still doesn't feel quite like my body, so I want to lose the last 12 lbs before even thinking about it. Not that I'm ready for another, but even when I am, I just want my body to myself for a while!


----------



## Mommy_RN

mamawannabee said:


> Mommy_RN said:
> 
> 
> I actually don't know how long it took because our LO came to us by accident. I am WTT to conceive our next baby when I am back down to my pre-pregnancy weight which is 120 lbs. I'm currently 130 and 5'5. I just want to be back to a size 2 for awhile before I get all fat and pregnant again :haha:
> 
> I'm a little scared as to how long it will take this time around this time around. A lot of women I work with are LTTC so I'm freaked out!
> 
> It's such a relief to hear you say that! I felt so selfish for wanting to just have my body back to normal for a while before getting pg again, that I haven't even shared it with anyone. I was a size 0-2 before getting pg and I fit back into some of my 2's again but am mostly in 4's. Not that I mind, but it still doesn't feel quite like my body, so I want to lose the last 12 lbs before even thinking about it. Not that I'm ready for another, but even when I am, I just want my body to myself for a while!Click to expand...


Yes yes I know what you mean!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have sooooo many cute dresses/skirts/outfits etc. that I'm dying to wear again. Just because you have a kid doesn't mean you have to let your appearance go to sh*t :rofl:

I REFUSE to let that happen to me. Plus I don't wanna have to buy a whole new wardrobe in bigger sizes. Times are rough these days and I would rather save money. :haha:


----------



## mamawannabee

Mommy_RN said:


> mamawannabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy_RN said:
> 
> 
> I actually don't know how long it took because our LO came to us by accident. I am WTT to conceive our next baby when I am back down to my pre-pregnancy weight which is 120 lbs. I'm currently 130 and 5'5. I just want to be back to a size 2 for awhile before I get all fat and pregnant again :haha:
> 
> I'm a little scared as to how long it will take this time around this time around. A lot of women I work with are LTTC so I'm freaked out!
> 
> It's such a relief to hear you say that! I felt so selfish for wanting to just have my body back to normal for a while before getting pg again, that I haven't even shared it with anyone. I was a size 0-2 before getting pg and I fit back into some of my 2's again but am mostly in 4's. Not that I mind, but it still doesn't feel quite like my body, so I want to lose the last 12 lbs before even thinking about it. Not that I'm ready for another, but even when I am, I just want my body to myself for a while!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes yes I know what you mean!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have sooooo many cute dresses/skirts/outfits etc. that I'm dying to wear again. Just because you have a kid doesn't mean you have to let your appearance go to sh*t :rofl:
> 
> I REFUSE to let that happen to me. Plus I don't wanna have to buy a whole new wardrobe in bigger sizes. Times are rough these days and I would rather save money. :haha:Click to expand...

So glad someone else understands! :hugs: I love my body, I think the biggest thing is I just love my clothes like you said :rofl: I don't want to have to get new ones, or spend the money! Here's to losing the last 10 pounds :flow:


----------

